# PXE-E53 Windows Server 2008 64bit



## thrallking (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,

The server where I work has decided to give us the nice little error PXE-E53: No boot filename received.

The strange thing is that this is an intermittent (but persistent) error. I will not be able to look at the server until Monday, but I thought I would get some input. 

I have not read any other stories about this error being intermittent. Would that suggest a faulty drive, and not one of the other software related causes?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might look at possible weak or dead CMOS battery on the motherboard.
A bad one can cause improper hardware detection.
Possible bad data or power cable to the hard drive or a faulty hard drive.
PXE indicates that the computer is attempting to boot to an image on
the network because it is not finding a bootable drive.
There is no image to boot to on the network,so it kicks out the error.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

PXE boot is an option to boot from an image on a SCCM or WDS server.


----------

